# CMEA engine show



## bearcar1 (Sep 12, 2010)

You know there is nothing like spending time with people that share a common interest. I had the pleasure of stopping into the Chicago Model Engineering Association's model engine show yesterday afternoon. It was time well spent. I made some new acquaintances and finally got to meet one of our own HMEM members, Techonehundred (Anthony), face to face. The range of engines was from the classic Stuart line to the larger scale "ride" engines with some unusual variances and surprises thrown in for good measure. All, and I do mean ALL of the models on display were to a very high standard and reflected the workmanship that the members put into their works of art. I would like to extend my most dearest thanks to the ladies that volunteered their time to provide refreshments and treats (and boy do I mean TREATS) to the viewing public. These ladies put together an offering that ranged from several variations of chocolate chip cookies to strawberry coffee cake to white chocolate dipped pretzels to....well you get the idea. All I can say is WOW! It was a delightful afternoon outing.

BC1
Jim

** NOTE ** This post has been edited to remove the photo image files. :'(


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, it was a pleasant experience. I also spoke with Anthony at the show. Unfortunately, I forgot to bring flash for the camera so i have no photos. The treats were great.

Greg


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 12, 2010)

Who put the show on 
Where was it
When was it
A google of CMEA does not tell much. Inquiring minds want to know. 
Tin


----------



## bearcar1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh yes, oh course, Tin, how rude of me to leave out the pertinent details. The show was presented by the (CMEA) Chicago Model Engineering Association club. It was held in the clubs place of meeting hall on South Kengsington Ave. in LaGrange, Illinois. The hours of showing were from 10A.M. until 4 P.M. this past Sturday, 11 September. There was no admission charge and was open to one and all. The club meets every first Tuesday of every month for all of those that may be interested in joining or just to sit in and participate in some conversation about model making and machine work. 

BC1
Jim


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks BC1 it is easy to get caught up in jargon. acronyms. 
it is great you have a local club. 
Tin


----------



## cfellows (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks, Jim, for posting the pictures. Always like seeing other people's work.

Chuck


----------



## chuck1024 (Sep 12, 2010)

I was there as well. It was a lot of fun talking to the other builders and asking how they made certain parts. I really love the way Ed's flat 4 runs. I think I met Jim, but I was not aware that he also lived in Naperville. It is always extra cool to meet some close to home.
chuck


----------



## techonehundred (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok, Has it really been a year? Here is the brochure for the show. So anyone in the Chicago. Free Show, Refreshments, and a door prize. Here is a picture with the information for this years show. Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## dsquire (Sep 22, 2011)

dieselpilot  said:
			
		

> Yes, it was a pleasant experience. I also spoke with Anthony at the show. Unfortunately, I forgot to bring flash for the camera so i have no photos. The treats were great.
> 
> Greg



Greg

Just a friendly reminder to not forget the flash for the camera. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh No!!! There is an RC swap meet I'm going to Saturday morning. My wife will kill me now if I'm gone all day. Engines.... or death.......


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Sep 22, 2011)

Maybe I can sneak it by. I'll be in Burr Ridge in the morning.


----------



## bearcar1 (Sep 23, 2011)

.....* But honey, my friend really needed someone to talk to since his goldfish got flushed...... I couldn't just leave him by himself in his fragile mental state. Lord only knows what he would have done if I had. I hope you understand......." 

I'd love to hear your excuse for this one :big:

BC1
Jim


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Sep 23, 2011)

I guess I don't have much cash to spend at the swap, so it'll be a short one. See you at the show!


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Sep 27, 2011)

I spent the 4 dollars my wife gave at the swap pretty quick so I drove over to La Grange to visit with Anthony. Here are some photos from the show. I'll have a short video edited in a few days.

http://dieselrc.com/blog/?p=37


----------



## techonehundred (Sep 27, 2011)

Greg

Great Pictures and it was also great conversation. Thanks for uploading them.


----------



## bearcar1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Say Greg, thanks for the photos, it appears that there were a few new additions since last year. Unfortunately, work prevented me from attendance. :'(

BC1
Jim


----------

